# If you order from ravecoffee.co.uk, is it roast to order?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I adore hasbeans service, I really do. But they just roast too lightly for me.

So..thats it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by roast to order, if you mean to your tastes then ...no. they roast them to their taste.

Luckily their taste is also my taste









They usually get it spot on


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you mean do you order and then they roast it for you then possibly, they do take advance orders, but you may have to wait a few days, however they always have a wonderful selection of beans available for next day delivery roasted to perfection and to your taste.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree your take on Hasbean beans, they're not to my preferred taste from what I've tasted. I do like Raves beans though.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If it helps Mammoth - last week I ordered a kilo of Jampit and 250g of Fudge from Rave last week, I received my order 2 days later. The Jampit had been roasted 2 days before my order date and the fudge was roasted on the same day as my order.

Both excellent (and benefit from resting for a week after roast)

I use both Hasbean and Rave - I'm more than happy with the service from both. I'm sure you will be.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

That is what I mean. I just don't want to order some beans and have them stale. When I order from HasBean they are roasted on the same day as dispatch.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Has bean is a slick operation, order, dispatch and receive beans in a very short amount of time.

I've order from rave about 3 or 4 times now, from amazon and also directly through their website. I can honestly say the service is fantastic and you will receive your order very quickly.

You will read a lot of positive accounts of rave on here and for good reason! If your ordering for espresso it's worth noting that their beans tend to benefit from a good testing period.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

RagingMammoth said:


> That is what I mean. I just don't want to order some beans and have them stale. When I order from HasBean they are roasted on the same day as dispatch.


You will never receive stale beans from Rave. They should always arrive during their "rest" period so you'll be able to use them just as they become ready. That was the point of my previous post - to highlight you get fresh beans.

All beans benefit from a rest after roasting - with Hasbean you just have to wait a little longer as they are roasted on the same day of order.

Rave customer service is great - they are quick to sort out any problems if your unhappy (just like Hasbean)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

My orders from Rave (via Amazon) have arrived within a few days of roasting, following Coffeechaps advice in a previous thread I try to give my Rave beans 10 days after roasting or so before using them... it makes a lot of difference! So I wouldn't worry about them going stale if I were you.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rave after resting is my favoured roaster mainly because they roast the darker way which is to my taste.

To be fair Hasbean Beans can also benefit from a longer rest but their roasts are generally too light & fruity for me. Both companies offer good variety & fast service on green beans if you are into roasting your own.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Rave is my current favourite too and the delivery even gets to Barcelona in a week, which is great given the fashion if resting beans.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

A week is perfect. Lucky you. My beans just sit there with me having to resist the temptation to open them to early









To be honest beans fly off the shelves pretty quickly at Rave so nothing seems to hang around much. The problem on the popular beans is getting them so that they aren't straight out of the roaster needing another ten days!


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

What's the delivery cost for a bag of beans from Rave? I've checked their site but they say it's calculated at checkout, I only order a bag (250g) at a time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£2.70 is the standard rate, and that's next day


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> £2.70 is the standard rate, and that's next day


cheers, just this min ordered, there is an option for 2nd class so went with that, £1.85 cheaper and means I can use the beans as soon as they arrive.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

do Rave normally send a dispatched email?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep... I got one a couple of days after my last order


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Daren said:


> Yep... I got one a couple of days after my last order


Thanks, was just wondering as on their site my order says "complete" but not had an email yet, just ordered yesterday so no rush.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine came through quite late the night I ordered.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

snegger said:


> Thanks, was just wondering as on their site my order says "complete" but not had an email yet, just ordered yesterday so no rush.


I noticed this last week when I placed an order. It says complete when you have paid, you will get an e mail confirming dispatch afterwards. Isn't it hard to be patient when you know good coffee is on the way!!


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

panic over just had the email!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good stuff


----------

